

Ask HN: Who is running a solo startup? - arikrak

Maybe some solo startups could collaborate if we posted what we were looking to get done.
======
arikrak
For example, I'm working on
[http://www.Learneroo.com](http://www.Learneroo.com) to teach programming and
more online, and would be interested in a solution to run user code online
(with Docker), among other things.

------
gauravgupta
Correct me if I am wrong, but if you're looking to get something done, get in
touch with some freelancers. How does a "solo founder" fit into this?

------
minimaxir
...then wouldn't that make it no longer a solo startup?

~~~
arikrak
Merging is one possibility, but the other is just collaborating or trading
certain tasks.

